# Ford Capri 280 Brooklands Protection top up



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Ford Capri 280 Brooklands Protection top up

Not a major write up as the Capri has just came out of its winter storage and covered no miles since it was put away for its winter hibernation and the owner wanted it washing ready for it to be used as a prom car.

The car was snowfoamed with valet Pro snowfoam and the wheels cleaned with bilberry wheel cleaner. Then it was washed using AMBubbles shampoo and brought inside for drying using chemical guys wooly mammouth. The car was then given its first coat of Chemical guys chemical guys celeste Dettaglio V2 and whilst this was bonding I dressed the tyres with Valet pro tyre dressing wheels sealed with Chemical Guys Jetseal 109. The wax was then buffed and I left 1hr before applying the next coat of wax during this time all the plastic and rubber trim was dressed using Carpro Perl and glass was cleaned with neat Valet pro citrus bling and sealed using Autobrite repel. Exhaust polished using Auto finesse Mecury polish arches dressed with Megs Hyper dressing

Mixture of before, during and after photos no real order as having Photobucket issues


























































































































































Got to love Perl


























































































































































Mecury working well
































































Beadage



















Here`s a link to my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/NorthEastCarCareUK


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Amazing. I'd love a 280.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work mate.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Always wanted a 280


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks the nutz mate,nice photo's!:thumb:


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Looking good matey :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

That is one truly pampered Capri Shaun :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work lad :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks a stunning example, great job matey :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work shaun you dont see too many off these any more


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

Great classic. Looks mint


----------



## Marto (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice, love the brooklands green colour


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

This is a car I would LOVE to have! Fantastic work!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely work! 

what a stunning example of a Brooklands! :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice mate. My mate's Dad had a black laser back in the day. It would be nice to have one if it weren't for the high prices of one's without Swiss cheese bodywork.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

LOVE this car... Had a soft spot for it since seeing it for the first time earlier this year.

Once again looks the nutz. Great work Shaun :thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great classic... reminds me of my brothers from a few years ago


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks bloody awesome!!! :argie: Thanks for sharing bud.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

can't be many left that look that good...:argie:

nice work...

:thumb:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

cool as...was a big fan of the professionals, just seen this old ad on pistonheads

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=20179


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Stunning car. It's a real shame that these sort of machines just don't exist anymore. Real purposeful stance,rear wheel drive with LSD and back to basics handling.

Top work too,I would love to work on one of these.:driver:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Stunning car, nice work.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

When do we see the tickford shaun . Any update on it mate.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow very nice job, my first two cars were Capri's:thumb:, 1.6L and 2.0 Laser but both not as clean as that!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

cbred said:


> When do we see the tickford shaun . Any update on it mate.


About 4 weeks matey, but going straight from the bodyshop to its first show so dont think i`ll get on anytime on it before it goes on display


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

North east Car Care said:


> About 4 weeks matey, but going straight from the bodyshop to its first show so dont think i`ll get on anytime on it before it goes on display


Boooooooo!!!!!:spam:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Sirmally2 said:


> Boooooooo!!!!!:spam:


Sorry Mal


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Love a good Queen especially if she is wearing her best shoes [P6000].


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Craig, well spotted matey


----------

